# My Verizon Data Widget



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

In case you haven't seen, Verizon is removing the widget that allows you to track how much data you have used so far in the current billing cycle. This is as 6/25/2012. Anyone else think it's a bit curious that they are removing the data tracking widget from the My Verizon app? Heaven forbid we are able to easily track our data usage. We might actually not go over our new limit the just imposed on us. Here's my conversation with them so far today.

Me
[email protected] Why are you removing the data widget from the My Verizon app?

VZW
@egilk513 Please be assured you will still be able to check your data usage via My Verizon Mobile and by dialing #DATA from the phone! ^JHK

Me
@VZWSupport you didn't answer the question.

VZW
@egilk513 Although the widget itself is being removed, you will definitely still have options to monitor your data usage. ^JHK

Me
@VZWSupport I understood your first reply. Please answer my question.

VZW
Direct Message from @VZWSupport
We are working to make our data monitoring experience as consistent as possible with all of our new plans and handsets. ^JHK

Me
RT @VZWSupport We are working to make our data monitoring experience as consistent as possible with all of our new plans and handsets. ^JHK

Me
@VZWSupport So since the iPhone users can't use widgets, you're taking it away from Android users.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah I saw this earlier too. I got the same run around you did. I have family members that use that widget (wife and I are on unlimited for the time being). Apparently a replacement is coming "in the future". With Verizon though that could mean 12 months from now.

I find it funny that the widget dies on the 25th and the new Share Everything Plans go into effect on the 28th. Coincidence? I think not. While this may just be the conspiracy theorist in me I firmly believe Verizon is doing this crap on purpose with hopes of collecting on quite a few Overage Charges for the next few months. Verizon knew this was coming. So why not have a new Widget ready to go? Only one reason: Those pesky overage charges.


----------



## event121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe they are making it so the widget reports shared data correctly since the new plans share data. Currently it only shows your individual data usage.

Stop trolling.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

If that were the case, that could have been an easy answer for them to give me. This is not trolling.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## event121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Fair enough. The details aren't available for the whys yet (to them either). I'm just reading between the lines.

Kinda like the jelly bean statue going up at google and thus we infer an announcement about it tomorrow at i/o.


----------

